# Advice on Outdoor Model Train Build



## TrainNoobie (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi I am an Engineering student and I am currently working on a university project. We need to design an outdoor scale model, with any power source that can run about 10 hours a day in any weather.

What is the best scale for outdoor, and what power system should we use that that operate in rain etc. We are thinking powered rail at the moment, but we are not sure if this will work if it rains.

Thankyou in advance for the help guys, also any other ideas for our project would be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

G-scale is typically used for outdoor use, and many of the G-scale products are made to survive rain without damage. The powered rails are not a problem in the rain, but you'll want nickel-silver track for outdoor use.

As far as "any weather", I'm guessing that a heavy snow will stop any model train unless you have a working rotary snowplow as part of your model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> G-scale is typically used for outdoor use, and many of the G-scale products are made to survive rain without damage. The powered rails are not a problem in the rain, but you'll want nickel-silver track for outdoor use.
> 
> As far as "any weather", I'm guessing that a heavy snow will stop any model train unless you have a working rotary snowplow as part of your model.


The snow thrower would be cool.:thumbsup:
I think somewhere on our site is someone who had one.
I think a video is here somewhere?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one, but it's not really a "working" model even though the blades spin.  I've often thought of putting a smoke generator in it to simulate flying snow...


----------



## TrainNoobie (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for this information guys, we were thinking we would have to go diesel/steam for outdoor use, which will make designing a gearing system for reverse a huge hassle (it is a requirement).

That snow plow idea is brilliently cool, but here in South Africa we have no idea what snow even looks like so we wouldn't need to add that ^^.

Please share your experience and ideas with me, your insights have really been extremly useful so far, as we have very little experience with model train in general, so any info and tips will be helpful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one of many pages on building and landscaping a garden RR.

Family Garden Trains™ - Your First Stop for Garden Railroading Fun


----------



## DexterJude (Aug 22, 2012)

TrainNoobie said:


> Hi I am an Engineering student and I am currently working on a university project. We need to design an outdoor scale model, with any power source that can run about 10 hours a day in any weather.
> 
> What is the best scale for outdoor, and what power system should we use that that operate in rain etc. We are thinking powered rail at the moment, but we are not sure if this will work if it rains.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for the help guys, also any other ideas for our project would be greatly appreciated too!


I run my HO scale outdoors around my koi outdoor pond. It runs fine on nickel plated rails, even in the rain!! But sanding is required after. So I am switching to brass rails. 
I hope this helps you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that seems backwards! Most folks have way more problems with brass track either indoors or outdoors. All the outdoor railroads I've seen have used nickel-silver track for the good weathering properties.

If you have nickel plated rails, sanding would be the last thing I'd do to them! Sanding will remove the plating, and then you will have major issues!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DexterJude said:


> I run my HO scale outdoors around my koi outdoor pond. It runs fine on nickel plated rails, even in the rain!! But sanding is required after. So I am switching to brass rails.


Brass rails are only going to be much worse for that....


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DexterJude said:


> I run my HO scale outdoors around my koi outdoor pond. It runs fine on nickel plated rails, even in the rain!! But sanding is required after. So I am switching to brass rails.


Brass rails are only going to be much worse for that....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most nickel-silver rails are solid like the brass ones, what brand of track do you use. As Chris says, I think you'll really be unhappy with brass!


----------

